# Is there really such thing as a "deerhead"?



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi there, quick confession... before I got Triton I was completely against chihuahuas and all little dogs just because I was a big dog person..Well I sure am glad I decided to get Triton because he is the greatest thing that happened to me and I've grown to LOVE chihuahuas!!! I have one now, but when I have the time and money, I'm getting another one for sure 

Anyways, enough blabbing...like I said, I didn't know much about chihuahuas and only ever heard of apple heads. Triton looked like a normal chihuahua puppy tiny and delicate, but as he got older he didn't look like much of a chi. We had a shih tzu x poodle, Jasmine(12lbs) (just passed away in May R.I.P.), and Triton was pretty much the same height as her once he matured..and she was about the height of a min. poodle. His head is also not rounded like an apple head, and his eyes are much, MUCH smaller and not as pronounced. 

I spent hours researching chihuahuas and come across a breeder of "deerheads" but I've never in my life heard that term. Triton looks just like them too!!! (Other than he has a very thick coat and what I like to call "butt flaps" of hair haha) The deerheads are also supposedly a lot taller than the appleheads, and not cobby..

Now that I've written my novel here, my question is..Is Triton a deerhead chihuahua, or is that just some term that someone came up with because their chi does not have a dome shaped skull??

I posted a pic of him laying down..and another that I get a kick out of everytime I see.. he likes to make faces hahaha


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't know the answer to your question, but he is beautiful!!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

He looks just like some pure chis I saw. 
IDK about that one tho...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

i have never heard of that before


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Animal Planet has a program called "Dogs 101" where they go through 3 or 4 breeds basics in an hour. When they did chihuahuas they claimed their are 2 main groups of chi's; deer-heads and apple-heads.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Animal Planet has a program called "Dogs 101" where they go through 3 or 4 breeds basics in an hour. When they did chihuahuas they claimed their are 2 main groups of chi's; deer-heads and apple-heads.


Thanks! That cleared up my question. I've never seen any other deerheads in my area before! People don't beleive me when I tell them Triton is a chihuahua haha. I've been telling them he's a deerhead but they look at me like I'm an idiot, so I thought where better to ask than people who KNOW their chis!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Animal Planet is wrong. In the AKC standards of chihuahuas there are 2 classes of chihuahua; smooth coat and long coat. End of story.

That being said, there are what chi owners call "deer head" chi's. Instead of having the short nose and bug eyes (which I absolutely LOVE by the way lol), they have a longer nose and not such big eyes. Both of mine are "deer head" because of the length of their noses. They are both purebred chi's though.

Your Triton looks purebred to me. Just on the larger side of chi .


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kristin said:


> Animal Planet is wrong. In the AKC standards of chihuahuas there are 2 classes of chihuahua; smooth coat and long coat. End of story.
> 
> That being said, there are what chi owners call "deer head" chi's. Instead of having the short nose and bug eyes (which I absolutely LOVE by the way lol), they have a longer nose and not such big eyes. Both of mine are "deer head" because of the length of their noses. They are both purebred chi's though.
> 
> Your Triton looks purebred to me. Just on the larger side of chi .


Thank you!  Thats what I've heard too, looking at the AKC and CKC standards they need to be dome skulled and cobby.. But not my boy. It's nice to hear he looks purebred though haha, and not a "mini husky". 

Triton is a monster even to my friends yorkie, who seems to be lacking legs and almost looks like he's got dachshund in him haha.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

lol He looks like my Boss to tell you the truth. He has the longer coat but isn't a long coat, long legs, and lean. Everyone can spot that Lina is chihuahua right away, but people always ask me what he is. Prob because of his floppy ears.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

I can see the resemblance in your siggy! Awesome that there are some out there similar to my guy. Triton has an odd coat. His mom was a longhair and his dad smooth, but he has very thick body hair(almost like an inu) The only "normal" smooth coat on him is his face and lower legs lol. He sheds like mad too! It's very frustrating because my cars interior is black!! haha. I'm vacumming my car every other week.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

I don't think deer-head is a AKC or UKC breed standard but I have heard the term used a LOT on the net and else where, and often when breeders are selling they will state either apple-head or deer-head. Apple-heads are more rounded and deer-heads more pointed. They are both still a Chi lol, just different shape heads.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

If you google deer head chihuahua, I think it will bring them up and show pic.s, they also had deer leged chihuahua.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I think that was just a reference to the shape of the head. Animal Planet never said it was an AKC or UKC group, just a group according to appearance. Not saying that they are always right either though. *Kristin* is right though. It's not a breed standard, just a reference to the shape of the head, sorry if I implied something else.
Venus looks like a "deer-head". She's got a longer nose, and she doesn't have those cute bug-eyes lol. She is a bit on the larger side though as well.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

I know the deer head is supposed to be quite a bit taller too, or so the one breeders page said so anyways. Thats why Triton looks massive!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I can't believe someone is specifically breeding out of standard chihuahuas. That's ridiculous. Pretty soon chi's aren't even going to look like chi's anymore.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

I know I like the look of a AKC and CKC chi, and Tritons parents look like they are both apple heads, so I'm not sure where he got his looks from. His brother was also an apple head (blue merle too, very beautiful boy).. I guess Triton is just my adorable and loving mutation 

Thats why I neutered him too, he is very very cute and all, but he didn't look right to me, a lot of people said I should stud him out, but I refused.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

They breed them because people want a 'Taco Bell' dog... and because not everyone prefers the buggy eggs and short legs. 

I like them both, but the deer type do look more graceful.


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

Jack is a deer, Phoebe is an apple head and Jill is a apple head and deer body. Under the breed standard their is no deer, apple seperation just like their is no tea cup or minature. Some breed for smaller chis and call them tea cup. Or breed trying to get a certian body type or head. I think maybe they have their own standard of what they want out of the breed or are trying to get the public what they want to sell more chis.

I have 3 as I said and I love them all the same, I have never seen an ugly chi they are all beautiful weather they are deer, apple, long coat or smooth coat teacup or 10lb!

happy chi hunting hope you find what you are look for!


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've also noticed with Triton how he walks. I don't know if the shorter chis do this, but he walks with his front legs straight, so that they make a circular motion. It is the funniest thing I've seen. His bum also starts to go a little crooked too.. which would be a disqualification for him lol, but we all get a kick out of watching him walk. Does anybodys little chis not bend their knees when walking/ trotting (to keep up of course)?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Kristin said:


> I can't believe someone is specifically breeding out of standard chihuahuas. That's ridiculous. Pretty soon chi's aren't even going to look like chi's anymore.


Couldn't agree more.

So many people are just mating their pet quality pups now, it's a joke 

x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Animal Planet has a program called "Dogs 101" where they go through 3 or 4 breeds basics in an hour. When they did chihuahuas they claimed their are 2 main groups of chi's; deer-heads and apple-heads.


I've kept quiet on this one because I don't want to appear to be a Chihuahua "snob" so please don't get upset at my opinion.

Chihuahuas come in 2 variations: Long and smooth. There are no such things as Tea Cups, minatures, pocket size one OR dear headed - these are descriptions added by "breeders" who use words to advertise something which has deviated from the breed standard.

Breeding from dogs which have flat heads and long noses will normally produce similar looking dogs. In order to sell them they add names to make them sound like they are breed type.

Now I agree that everyone, no matter what quality they breed from will still get an odd pet quality dog in there - you can't stop that from happening but if I had a puppy which looked like what is being marketed as a "deer head" I would just say it was a chihuahua that was longer in the muzzle than I liked.

However I NEVER sell anything "show quality" all my puppies are always sold as pet only. I can't guarantee that a puppy at 12 weeks who is showing potential will remain a show quality puppy.

Too many people are breeding from dogs without actually looking at faults and trying breed them with dogs to try and correct a fault


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Triton07 said:


> I know the deer head is supposed to be quite a bit taller too, or so the one breeders page said so anyways. Thats why Triton looks massive!


No whichever breeder has that on their page is wrong, you can still get small ones who's head isn't the correct shape - therefore would that one in this instance be called a tea cup deer headed chihuahua?


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

jesshan said:


> No whichever breeder has that on their page is wrong, you can still get small ones who's head isn't the correct shape - therefore would that one in this instance be called a tea cup deer headed chihuahua?



Well, like I said..before I got Triton I knew literally nothing about the chihuahua world, other than the term apple head. I know there is no such thing as a teacup, and make sure all of my friends get that through their heads, but they don't..(stubborn people haha) and like I said, I've NEVER heard of a deer head. I was googling breeders and chi websites and stumbled onto the one breeders site that claimed she had deerheads and they looked just like my boy. Not one other person in my area has heard of that either.

Thats why I was so skeptical with the deer head claim.. I've never heard of it and I know it's not any kind of standard. But, like I also said Tritons parents both had apple heads, so he must've had a grandparent or great grandparent (etc) that had a "deer head". He's just my unique buddy!! and I love him just the same


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Triton is a handsome boy. I love the way he looks, reminds me of my Frankies face a little. I think both of mine have a "deer" shaped head opposed to an apple head. How much does Triton weigh?


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Triton is a handsome boy. I love the way he looks, reminds me of my Frankies face a little. I think both of mine have a "deer" shaped head opposed to an apple head. How much does Triton weigh?


Well..haha, he weighs between 9 and 10lbs, but I like to say 9. He isn't overweight though, which a lot of people assume, but when you are actually able to get close enough without being eaten by him, it's all just loose skin..hmm maybe there's shar pei in there? HAHA!

Your Frankie is adorable by the way!! I LOVE the colours of your chi's!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Frankie actually weighs 10 lbs. He doesn't seem to look it though. Both my chis are big, everyone always asks about Ben like what kind of dog is he? He is 9 lbs. and looks fat (shhhh, don't like to hurt his feelings) .
His pic in the siggy is when he was small, like 5 months old.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Awww, well I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one with an unrecognizeable chi!! lol. I know my Grandma calls Triton pudgy. I take that as offensive haha. I don't over feed my guy...the vet says he's an average weight so I'm happy with that verdict


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

It's not a standard classification...but then again, what is referred to as "deer" chihuahuas wouldn't much match the standard classification at all...but is a commonly used term in chihuahua circles. Even those that don't believe in it have usually heard chihuahuas referred to in this manner. 

Personally, I think it's the chi world's way of explaining the widely fluctuating looks in the chihuahua breed. Kind of like how people will have show bassetts and working bassetts or quarter horses versus foundation quarter horses. I think of it like a church. A smaller group decides that they like to practice in a particular way that is slightly different from their current church and so they split off and call themselves something else. They're still basically the same thing (Souther Baptists vs. Baptists for example), but with slight variations here and there.

And it sounds better than someone saying that your dog isn't a chihuahua...papers or not. My chi, Shelby (passed away) and Boo are what you would consider deer chis. Boo's head has a slight apple configuration but his legs are uber long and he has a longer snout. It's funny b/c in a way, the idea of a "deer" chihuahua fits the bill because that's what he looks like. His long and graceful legs and large ears that taper at the top DO actually make him look like a minature deer at times.

Poppet, T and P were/are distinctly the so-called apple chis. Short little muzzles that stop at an almost 90 degree angle to a large dome head. Large eyes...somewhat protruding. Don't know about body though. Poppet and Pearl are both a bit cobby. Tilly isn't, but I think that's due to her not quite filling out yet. I try hard to get her to gain weight, but she's so small that she burns it off very quickly just playing around the yard.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well thank you everyone for all of your input! I was wondering if there were any other chis out there that look similar to my boy. I'm glad he's not the only one!!


----------

